# Who is your favorite Fellowship of the Ring member?



## Elisha (Sep 29, 2021)

I think the clear best choice would be Legolas, but that may be based on his portrayal in the PJ films. Gandalf would be a close second with Aragorn in third!

If you could also post the reasoning behind your choice that would be great! My reasoning behind Legolas as I've probably said is from the PJ films. He is just such a unique and epic character!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 29, 2021)

Aragron has always been my favorite, even before the movies were made.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 30, 2021)

Just look at my avatar ...


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 30, 2021)

Sam Gamgee, the trurist of hobbits.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 30, 2021)

A difficult choice.
Gandalf, but a close second is noble, tragic (and much maligned) Boromir.
And Pippin because .... well, just for being Pippin.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Oct 1, 2021)

Pippin...after all, under such horribly high pressure of a seemingly suicide mission, every member would lose their heads and fail the mission without some "comedian", yes, thus he might be the unpreventable key of the mission. XD


----------



## Radaghast (Oct 2, 2021)

Legolas is not the clear choice, especially not the film version. Samwise is my pick, except for the film version. In the films (despite not being a fan) I'd choose Gandalf.


----------



## Rōmānus (Mar 30, 2022)

Gandalf because he’s great.


----------



## inesbnst (Jul 29, 2022)

In the movies it was Aragorn
Now that I'm reading LOTR it's definitely Gimli


----------



## Copia (Jul 30, 2022)

In the book it’s Frodo and Sam, I cant separete them.
In the movies its probably Aragorn, and Legolas(from when I was a kid first seeing them).


----------



## Elassar (Sep 19, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Just look at my avatar ...


Mine too is my choice


----------



## Ent (Sep 19, 2022)

Hoom Hum. Let us not be hasty now. 
It is difficult. Roomahumrumba... 
mmmm - they all had their part to play, and played it well into the bargain.
Hum hoomaroom - Without each, the mission would not have been successful.
mmhmmmm - I cannot choose.


----------



## Elassar (Sep 19, 2022)

Vigo mortenson is the best actor as well.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Sep 19, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Vigo mortenson is the best actor as well.


Great actor for the movies like The Road (he was brilliant there), but not so great as Aragon (well, at least not under PJ supervision) 
Movie Aragorn is very slow, insecure, depressed all the time... very boring. 
---------------
To answer the OP question. 
From the book, I like them all. 
Gandalf is without any competition, he is clever, fast, great rethoric, great charisma, true leader (unlike the film Gandalf), but apart from him.. I don't know. 
I think it's Sem. 
Yes, Sem is the king of all.. his honesty... his dedication.. his love.. his simplicity... a true hero!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 19, 2022)

Sam and Aragorn are my two favourites.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 19, 2022)

Spoiler



Bill the pony = Nahar [Orome's horsey] in disguise


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 19, 2022)

Probably Legolas or Aragorn. Both of those seemed the most amazing to me. Also Gandalf, and Frodo...


----------

